# Bene, ora che abbiamo questa sezione ...



## Quibbelqurz (30 Gennaio 2011)

... forse è giunto il momento di discutere se tenerla chiusa o no. Vi dico perché l'ho chiusa ... vorrei esprimere le mie opinioni sugli articoli politici senza che Google e il resto del mondo venga a sapere sempre e in ogni caso cosa penso, perché sono una testa calda e spesso radicale.

Non sono radicale in una certa direzione, sono soltanto un estremo rompiscatole e quel che penso non è fatto per un largo pubblico. Infatti la maggioranza delle discussioni scrivo per me stesso, ma mi gratifica che qualcuno li legge e magari commenta.

Ora, per tornare al tema ... secondo voi, si tiene aperta o chiusa ai non iscritti? Creo anche un sondaggio per facilitare la scelta. Pensateci bene ... hips! :rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (30 Gennaio 2011)

E' indifferente :blank:.
Ma in via cautelativa, meglio tenerla nascosta


----------



## Mari' (30 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ... forse è giunto il momento di discutere se tenerla chiusa o no. Vi dico perché l'ho chiusa ... vorrei esprimere le mie opinioni sugli articoli politici senza che Google e il resto del mondo venga a sapere sempre e in ogni caso cosa penso, perché sono una testa calda e spesso radicale.
> 
> Non sono radicale in una certa direzione, sono soltanto un estremo rompiscatole e quel che penso non è fatto per un largo pubblico. Infatti la maggioranza delle discussioni scrivo per me stesso, ma mi gratifica che qualcuno li legge e magari commenta.
> 
> Ora, per tornare al tema ... secondo voi, si tiene aperta o chiusa ai non iscritti? Creo anche un sondaggio per facilitare la scelta. *Pensateci bene ... hips!* :rotfl:


:cooldue:


Preciso come un orologio "sFizzero" :mrgreen: :rotfl:il mio istinto me lo diceva che qualcosa bolliva in pentola :rotfl:  :rotfl:

*****


Appena due giorni fa scrivevo:


*Era Glaciale IV* 

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=113205&postcount=476


I SONDAGGI IN TRADIMENTOPUNTONET SONO FATALI :carneval: PUNTO.



:scopa:

:rofl: :rofl:
​


----------



## Eliade (30 Gennaio 2011)

Mi astengo...da ogni commento, o potrei risultare offensiva.:condom:


----------



## Mari' (30 Gennaio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi astengo...da ogni commento, o potrei risultare offensiva.:condom:



Il silenzio e' d'oro, la parola e' d'argento  .


----------



## Eliade (30 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il silenzio e' d'oro, la parola e' d'argento  .


:up: :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il silenzio e' d'oro, la parola e' d'argento  .


Il silenzio in soggetto non è politica. E' il silenzio di coloro che istigano un'azione che loro stessi non sono in grado di realizzare. Oppure, è il silenzio di coloro che non hanno il coraggio di fare il primo passo.

Sai, è assai comodo dare la colpa agli altri, se non si è disposto a difendere il proprio diritto ed esprimere la propria opinione, a meno che non si è già scatenata la folla e si può agire o meno nascosto fra gli tanti altri.

Il non dire per far intendere, "chi sa, intenda", non è la politica dei democratici, ma degli oppressori. Io ho chiuso la sezione Politica, perché io possa esprimere la mia opinione liberamente. Non pretendo che si capisca ora, ma spero che un giorno si potrà dire che sia stata una decisione importante e giusta.

Se ritieni che la sezione debba essere aperta a tutti, rifletti un attimo sul fatto che non commenti (quasi mai) gli articoli che inserisci. Ci dai articoli da leggere, ma spesso non sappiamo cosa ti ha spinto a pubblicarlo. Io "lettore" magari trovo l'articolo interessante ma non rispondo, sia perché manca una tua mozione, sia perché mi sentirei nudo. Probabilmente senti la stessa esposizione e non commenti. Come puoi pretendere che lo facciamo noi?

Quindi, se sei contrario alla chiusura al pubblico, ti invito a dire: sono contrario. Oppure di tenere il silenzio, ma tutto. Perché questo mezzo silenzio che racconta libri, non è la filosofia della libertà, ma del soffocamento della parola e dell'opinione propria.

La politica è basata sulla comunicazione delle proprie opinioni e la realizzazione del desiderio del popolo, nell'insieme delle varie politiche che creano il "mondo" come lo conosciamo. E' l'eterna battaglia fra il bene e il male, dove bene e male sta per vincere o perdere. Per ora, la politica della libertà di parola è stata vincente. Probabilmente convincerà tutti i popoli e persone, compreso coloro che si nascondono nel loro guscio dell'intoccabile silenzio anti-platonico.


----------



## Mari' (30 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il silenzio in soggetto non è politica. E' il silenzio di coloro che istigano un'azione che loro stessi non sono in grado di realizzare. Oppure, è il silenzio di coloro che non hanno il coraggio di fare il primo passo.
> 
> Sai, è assai comodo dare la colpa agli altri, se non si è disposto a difendere il proprio diritto ed esprimere la propria opinione, a meno che non si è già scatenata la folla e si può agire o meno nascosto fra gli tanti altri.
> 
> ...


Che fai mi provochi ? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  :mrgreen:


La mia opinione l'ho sempre espressa forte e chiara come una palla di 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... fai attenzione  io intervengo moooooooolto di piu' nelle zone franche/aperte che in quelle " privee' " , quindi la mia opinione e' CHIARA e solare 

	
	
		
		
	


	







IO  quando mi esprimo posso passare anche  per una

	
	
		
		
	


	







non faccio "Furia francese e ritirata spagnola" 









mi assumo sempre le MIE responsabilita' e se devo pagare il prezzo/costo lo pago, anche se a volte il guidizio e' stato eccesivo 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Quindi non so cosa tu voglia da me con tutto il papiello che hai scritto


----------



## Mari' (30 Gennaio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> :up: :up: :up: :up:



... pero' credo/penso che al Capo farebbe piacere la tua opinione  .


----------



## Eliade (30 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... pero' credo/penso che al Capo farebbe piacere la tua opinione  .


Ma non credo proprio...:mexican:


----------



## Mari' (30 Gennaio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma non credo proprio...:mexican:


Perche'? ​


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ... forse è giunto il momento di discutere se tenerla chiusa o no. Vi dico perché l'ho chiusa ... vorrei esprimere le mie opinioni sugli articoli politici senza che Google e il resto del mondo venga a sapere sempre e in ogni caso cosa penso, perché sono una testa calda e spesso radicale.
> 
> Non sono radicale in una certa direzione, sono soltanto un estremo rompiscatole e quel che penso non è fatto per un largo pubblico. Infatti la maggioranza delle discussioni scrivo per me stesso, ma mi gratifica che qualcuno li legge e magari commenta.
> 
> Ora, per tornare al tema ... secondo voi, si tiene aperta o chiusa ai non iscritti? Creo anche un sondaggio per facilitare la scelta. Pensateci bene ... hips! :rotfl:


Secondo me non c'è motivo di tenerla nascosta... anche perché Google e il resto del mondo non sa chi sono io ... quelli che invece sanno chi sono sanno comunque che cosa penso in fatto di politica anche al di fuori di questo forum...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Gennaio 2011)

Magari si può fare una sezione apposita, di modo che chi non ha voglia di parlare di politica sa che in quella sezione non c'è niente che gli possa interessare... ma non vedo il motivo di nasconderla

poi fate voi, oh, io dico come la penso


----------



## Papero (30 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Magari si può fare una sezione apposita, di modo che chi non ha voglia di parlare di politica sa che in quella sezione non c'è niente che gli possa interessare... ma non vedo il motivo di nasconderla
> 
> poi fate voi, oh, io dico come la penso


Questa è una buona idea. Una sezione distaccata completamente... Tanto alla fine sono in due a parlare di politica... mamma mia che pesantezza.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Questa è una buona idea. Una sezione distaccata completamente... Tanto alla fine sono in due a parlare di politica... mamma mia che pesantezza.


Ma parlare di politica..seriamente...è un' altra cosa eh?
La politica è una cosa seria e non un fenomeno da novella 3000...ok?
Non è la gara su chi posta l'articolo più demenziale...
Poi essendo il portale di un certo tema...penso che bisognerebbe intitolarlo...come noi conosciamo la vita sessuale di un politico italiano...

Spero che parta il referendum per abolire la fedeltà nella coppia.XD...


----------



## Amoremio (31 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ... forse è giunto il momento di discutere se tenerla chiusa o no. Vi dico perché l'ho chiusa ... vorrei esprimere le mie opinioni sugli articoli politici senza che Google e il resto del mondo venga a sapere sempre e in ogni caso cosa penso, perché sono una testa calda e spesso radicale.
> 
> Non sono radicale in una certa direzione, sono soltanto un estremo rompiscatole e quel che penso non è fatto per un largo pubblico. Infatti la maggioranza delle discussioni scrivo per me stesso, ma mi gratifica che qualcuno li legge e magari commenta.
> 
> Ora, per tornare al tema ... secondo voi, si tiene aperta o chiusa ai non iscritti? Creo anche un sondaggio per facilitare la scelta. Pensateci bene ... hips! :rotfl:


in tempi di contrapposizione estremizzante la tua è una legittima accortezza rispetto ad un'esigenza che senti

io penso che: 
da un lato, la politica non è il core business di questo forum

dall'altro, tu sei più agevolmente identificabile di chiunque di noi

quindi se si vuole lasciare spazio a discorsi su questi temi, persino io che non condivido praticamente nulla delle tue più recenti posizioni, non vedo perchè non dovresti chiudere questa sezione


----------



## Mari' (31 Gennaio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Questa è una buona idea. Una sezione distaccata completamente... Tanto alla fine sono in due a parlare di politica...* mamma mia che pesantezza.*



Hai ragione  meglio un bel film di Alvaro Vitali, EVVVAAAAAAAAAAAAI :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (31 Gennaio 2011)

ho dimenticato di dire che piuttosto che cliccare sul sondaggio mi taglio una mano :mexican:


e comunque la domanda potrebbe ingenerare confusioni


----------



## Minerva (31 Gennaio 2011)

i sondaggi dell'admin sono un po' come un referendum in dittatura: se ne tiene conto solo se il risultato è quello che si desidera (o si vuol fare una bella retata unica di dissidenti:mrgreen
che la direzione faccia come crede...libertà _sarebbe_ partecipazione ma a volte anche no:sonar:


----------



## Mari' (31 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> i sondaggi dell'admin sono un po' come un referendum in dittatura: se ne tiene conto solo se il risultato è quello che si desidera (o si vuol fare una bella retata unica di dissidenti:mrgreen
> che la direzione faccia come crede...*libertà* _sarebbe_ partecipazione ma a volte anche no:sonar:



GIA' ... come quella dello "PISCOnano" :carneval: .


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Spero che parta il referendum per abolire la fedeltà nella coppia.XD...


 
Non ci vuole il referendum. Basta parlarne. PRIMA. Poi bisogna vedere come vanno le cose però :mexican:.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non ci vuole il referendum. Basta parlarne. PRIMA. Poi bisogna vedere come vanno le cose però :mexican:.


Mia cara...non è detto che quando una cosa diventa permessa per legge, di necessità diventi un bene eh?
Tutti noi abbiamo la nostra coscienza no?
Dipende molto dalla indole di una persona eh?

Questo sondaggio ne è un bellissimo esempio ( IMHO)


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia cara...non è detto che quando una cosa diventa permessa per legge, di necessità diventi un bene eh?
> Tutti noi abbiamo la nostra coscienza no?
> Dipende molto dalla indole di una persona eh?
> 
> Questo sondaggio ne è un bellissimo esempio ( IMHO)


Aboliamo la fedeltà e tutti la rincorreranno come trasgressione?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Aboliamo la fedeltà e tutti la rincorreranno come trasgressione?


Mah guarda come andò con il divorzio eh?
Non è che ci fu il 100% nè da una parte nè dall'altra...
E continuando ad insultare chi non ha i nostri valori non si va da nessuna parte...
Ricorda io ho studiato parecchio all'est.
Ebbene in più lingue mi hanno detto, non è detto che tutto quello che propugnate voi occidentali siano valori eh?

Se abolissimo l'obbligo di fedeltà...
L'esclusività resterebbe un affare deciso dai due tra loro due.
Non trovi?


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah guarda come andò con il divorzio eh?
> Non è che ci fu il 100% nè da una parte nè dall'altra...
> E continuando ad insultare chi non ha i nostri valori non si va da nessuna parte...
> Ricorda io ho studiato parecchio all'est.
> ...


No, non trovo. Per me il problema non si pone. Il mio è un valore morale (stasera mi piace molto questo termine ), non è la legge che me lo impone. E io non lo impongo agli altri. Però se stai con me e mi tradisci ti lascio. Tutto qui.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> No, non trovo. Per me il problema non si pone. Il mio è un valore morale (stasera mi piace molto questo termine ), non è la legge che me lo impone. E io non lo impongo agli altri. Però se stai con me e mi tradisci ti lascio. Tutto qui.


Mi pare un buon affare no?
Fai tutto quello che vuoi con le altre donne, ma fa che non ti becchi mai, perchè se ti becco non ti perdono.
Io invece non posseggo valori morali.
L'unica morale possibile per me è quella di mettersi in gioco.
Ma ho fortissimi valori etici.
A volte mi scontro con la volontà degli altri, perchè per me è prioritario agire in termini etici.


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi pare un buon affare no?
> Fai tutto quello che vuoi con le altre donne, ma fa che non ti becchi mai, perchè se ti becco non ti perdono.
> *Io invece non posseggo valori morali.*
> L'unica morale possibile per me è quella di mettersi in gioco.
> ...


 interessante .quali sono?


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi pare un buon affare no?
> *Fai tutto quello che vuoi con le altre donne, ma fa che non ti becchi mai, perchè se ti becco non ti perdono.*
> Io invece non posseggo valori morali.
> L'unica morale possibile per me è quella di mettersi in gioco.
> ...


Il se ti becco non esiste. Li ho sempre beccati. :mrgreen:
Differenza tra valori morali e etici?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Il se ti becco non esiste. Li ho sempre beccati. :mrgreen:
> Differenza tra valori morali e etici?


Tutte le mie azioni si riferiscono ad una rigidissima condotta etica.
Non sono abbarbicato ad astrusi valori morali.
Per esempio:
Etica: Io Conte parlo con tutte le donne. Mi piace parlare con tutte le donne.

Valore morale: " Con le puttane non si parla, perchè sono donne cattive!".

Ma sai quante volte nel paese mi è stato fatto notare che uno come me non dovrebbe frequentare certe persone?

Valore etico: " Chiunque sia che ti pesta un piede, ribellati!".

Valore morale: " A certe persone si deve rispetto a prescindere!".

Vedi MK...io sono molto credente eh?
Ma sono l'unico del mio paese che vanta una causa impiantatagli dal suo parroco.
Non è che perchè sei prete, tu possa concederti il lusso dell'abusivismo edilizio eh?

Le persone dotate di valori etici, sono come cartine tornasole...data la situazione X, si comporteranno sempre nella stessa maniera.

Sul tradimento?
Leggi ciò che scrissi nel mio 3d perchè si tradisce.
Soddisfi i miei bisogni? Non ti tradirò mai.
Mi trascuri? Cerco altrove.
E hai pure vantaggio eh?
Mica poi torno ad insistere con te eh?


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Febbraio 2011)

Conte,
mi spieghi per favore un pò meglio la differenza secondo te tra valori etici e morali?
Magari senza esempi, perchè gli esempi che hai fatto di valori morali non mi trovano molto d'accordo...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Conte,
> mi spieghi per favore un pò meglio la differenza secondo te tra valori etici e morali?
> Magari senza esempi, perchè gli esempi che hai fatto di valori morali non mi trovano molto d'accordo...


Lo farò in sede privata.
Non amo le intrusioni.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo farò in sede privata.
> *Non amo le intrusioni*.



Bugiardo


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2011)

*e tre*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo farò in sede privata.
> *Non amo le intrusioni*.


 è bizzarro , visto che sei in un forum.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è bizzarro , visto che sei in un forum.



Scrivo su un forum.
Non "sono" in un forum.
Il discorso comunque è un po' complesso eh?
Non bisogna uccidere.
Ma se sei un militare, uccidere il nemico è fondamentale.
E più nemici fai fuori più sei appunto un valoroso, intrepido eroe.
Dipende mia cara dagli obiettivi da raggiungere.
A volte, qualsiasi scrupolo morale, va stroncato sul nascere, e si agisce.
Se stati lì a guardare tutto non combinerai mai un cazzo nella vita.
Minerva, quanti ideali ho abbracciato?
Molti.
Poi l'esperienza, la vita, mi hanno mostrato che erano solo illusioni, partite perse.
Perchè dovrei incapponirmi a perseguire certi ideali che hanno causato in definitiva solo la mia infelicità?
A me piace vivere in un certo modo.
Ho capito che posso stare bene solo se incrocio persone che condividono questo modo di vivere e non lo giudicano.
Ho pure capito che ci vuole anche coraggio a vivere in un certo modo.
Con i rischi che comporta.

Per esempio: Minerva se io ti dico: qualsiasi cosa tu mi farai, o qualsiasi cosa ti capiterà, io non ti abbandonerò...stanne certe sarà così.
Ma se a te questo non sta bene...ok scegli.


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scrivo su un forum.
> Non "sono" in un forum.
> Il discorso comunque è un po' complesso eh?
> Non bisogna uccidere.
> ...


 non mi sembra ci sia da stupirsi se ti si fa notare che è normale rispondere ad una domanda su un tema generale e non personale se si è in un forum.
anche a me interessava questa divisione che facevi tra etica e morale e devo dire che anche in questo post non colgo bene la differenza .
gli ideali che ti hanno causato infelicità sono solo morali?
e sulla questione dei giudizi mi pare che sia tu il primo a farlo giudicando chi non la pensa come te automaticamente un moralista.
ma cos'ha l'etica che ti solleva rispetto alla morale?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi sembra ci sia da stupirsi se ti si fa notare che è normale rispondere ad una domanda su un tema generale e non personale se si è in un forum.
> anche a me interessava questa divisione che facevi tra etica e morale e devo dire che anche in questo post non colgo bene la differenza .
> gli ideali che ti hanno causato infelicità sono solo morali?
> e sulla questione dei giudizi mi pare che sia tu il primo a farlo giudicando chi non la pensa come te automaticamente un moralista.
> ma cos'ha l'etica che ti solleva rispetto alla morale?


si gli ideali erano morali.
Io non giudico gli altri come moralisti.
Quando capisco che sono moralisti, so che ogni tipo di intesa con me non è più possibile.
E sto lontano da loro.
L'etica solleva perchè riguarda le azioni e i comportamenti.
Insomma preferisco un terrorista ad un politico.
Il terrorista agisce.
Il politico chiacchera.


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> si gli ideali erano morali.
> Io non giudico gli altri come moralisti.
> Quando capisco che sono moralisti, so che ogni tipo di intesa con me non è più possibile.
> E sto lontano da loro.
> ...


ma non è meglio un politico che agisca ?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è meglio un politico che agisca ?


Un politico può agire solo quando ha tutto il potere nelle mani.
Ma finisce sempre in ideologia.
E lì si fotte.
Con l'introduzione di nuovi principi etici, la società si evolve o involve. 
Altrimenti non si spiegano popoli di altissima cultura, trascinati in immonde barbarie.


----------



## MK (2 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tutte le mie azioni si riferiscono ad una rigidissima condotta etica.
> Non sono abbarbicato ad astrusi valori morali.
> Per esempio:
> Etica: Io Conte parlo con tutte le donne. Mi piace parlare con tutte le donne.
> ...


E chi le dici queste cose?


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E chi le dici queste cose?


 pensa che a me pare più etica questa


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E chi le dici queste cose?


I moralisti no?
Basta assegnare una valenza morale a seconda del comportamento di una persona.
Sei una tossica? Dunque sei una non brava persona no?
A parole siamo tutti così filantropi...ma nei fatti...fidati quando le acque si fanno cattive...hai davvero la possibilità di tastare con mano chi ti vuole bene...
Amici coraggiosi...quelli che non hanno nessuna paura di perdere la faccia a causa tua...si compromettono volentieri...
gli altri?
E sai vorrei aiutarti ma non posso...che cosa direbbe la gente?


----------



## MK (2 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I moralisti no?
> Basta assegnare una valenza morale a seconda del comportamento di una persona.
> Sei una tossica? Dunque sei una non brava persona no?
> A parole siamo tutti così filantropi...ma nei fatti...fidati quando le acque si fanno cattive...hai davvero la possibilità di tastare con mano chi ti vuole bene...
> ...


Amici del genere per fortuna non ne ho. E anche quando mi è stato detto "stai attenta" (non per valenza morale come la intendi tu, ma semplicemente per proteggermi) ho sempre fatto di testa mia. Secondo me non è importante quello che gli altri possono dire o non dire, ma quello che tu pensi davvero. E FOTTERSENE, nel senso chissenefrega dei pregiudizi della gente.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Amici del genere per fortuna non ne ho. E anche quando mi è stato detto "stai attenta" (non per valenza morale come la intendi tu, ma semplicemente per proteggermi) ho sempre fatto di testa mia. Secondo me non è importante quello che gli altri possono dire o non dire, ma quello che tu pensi davvero. E FOTTERSENE, nel senso chissenefrega dei pregiudizi della gente.


Certo...
Ma ho imparato ad avere rispetto delle persone che danno tanta importanza ai pregiudizi della gente...hanno la loro sensibilità eh?
Si lo so che sei testona...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (2 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo...
> *Ma ho imparato ad avere rispetto delle persone che danno tanta importanza ai pregiudizi della gente*...hanno la loro sensibilità eh?
> Si lo so che sei testona...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io non ci riesco proprio. Come se vivessimo in due mondi diversi.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Io non ci riesco proprio. Come se vivessimo in due mondi diversi.


Mk...bisogna imparare a farsi tutto a tutti!


----------



## MK (2 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mk...*bisogna imparare a farsi tutto a tutti*!


What?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> What?


Paolo di Tarso...


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensa che a me pare più etica questa


pensa che a me pare che non sia nè etica nè morale ma moralismo


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Paolo di Tarso...


E spiega no... su...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E spiega no... su...


Citazione da prima lettera ai corinzi capitolo 9.
http://www.unionecatechisti.it/Testi/Bibbia/NuovoTest/lpaolo/1corinzi/1Corinzi09.htm


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in tempi di contrapposizione estremizzante la tua è una legittima accortezza rispetto ad un'esigenza che senti
> 
> io penso che:
> da un lato, la politica non è il core business di questo forum
> ...


 Se viene aperta io non rispondo più alle discussioni politici anche se forse mi interessano in un modo o nell'altro - come prima.

Comunque mi è parso necessario allestire questa sezione in base al numero elevato delle discussioni politiche e non mescolarle nel mezzo ad altre discussioni che non c'entrano nulla.


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Citazione da prima lettera ai corinzi capitolo 9.
> http://www.unionecatechisti.it/Testi/Bibbia/NuovoTest/lpaolo/1corinzi/1Corinzi09.htm


Non trovo la citazione :unhappy:. Davvero non ho capito il senso della frase.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> i sondaggi dell'admin sono un po' come un referendum in dittatura: se ne tiene conto solo se il risultato è quello che si desidera (o si vuol fare una bella retata unica di dissidenti:mrgreen
> che la direzione faccia come crede...libertà _sarebbe_ partecipazione ma a volte anche no:sonar:


 alla scadenza viene pubblicato automaticamente. Non sono visibili i risultati perché voglio che ciascuno decida come meglio crede, non come credono gli altri


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non trovo la citazione :unhappy:. Davvero non ho capito il senso della frase.


Il senso lato è cercare di andare d'accordo con tutti, facendo parte con loro.
Nel senso politico è:
Capire il senso e le ragioni delle persone di sinistra
( tante volte manco sanno che idee professano), e capire le ragioni delle persone di destra.
Con rispetto di chi è diverso da noi. No?
Proprio lo stigmatizzare il comportamento altrui, comporta come reazione la squalifica del proprio eh?
Per esempio tu pensi di proporti come la paladina della fedeltà...dicendo...io sono fedele...nulla vieta che una donna adultera...possa pensare di te...ma che povera cretina crede ancora ai vantaggi della fedeltà.


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> alla scadenza viene pubblicato automaticamente. Non sono visibili i risultati perché voglio che ciascuno decida come meglio crede, non come credono gli altri


Alla fin fine deciderai sempre tu, il BOSS sei tu ... fai come meglio credi. 




.


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il senso lato è cercare di andare d'accordo con tutti, facendo parte con loro.
> Nel senso politico è:
> Capire il senso e le ragioni delle persone di sinistra
> ( tante volte manco sanno che idee professano), e capire le ragioni delle persone di destra.
> ...


Dare della cretina è insultare, non capire le ragioni .  Quali sono le ragioni delle persone di destra?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Dare della cretina è insultare, non capire le ragioni .  Quali sono le ragioni delle persone di destra?


Storicamente?
O attualmente?
Mi pare che destra e sinistra nasca dalla posizione delle persone in un parlamento o sbaglio?


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Storicamente?
> O attualmente?
> Mi pare che destra e sinistra nasca dalla posizione delle persone in un parlamento o sbaglio?


Persone nel senso di gente, non nel senso di politici.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Persone nel senso di gente, non nel senso di politici.


La prima idea che mi viene in mente...partendo molto alla larga è che chi ha certe doti e capacità emerge e guida con responsabilità le fasce più deboli. Chi ha i numeri comanda.


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La prima idea che mi viene in mente...partendo molto alla larga è che chi ha certe doti e capacità emerge e guida con responsabilità le fasce più deboli. *Chi ha i numeri comanda*.




Vado a vedermi Santoro... buona continuazione.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Alla fin fine deciderai sempre tu, il BOSS sei tu ... fai come meglio credi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mi meraviglio di te ... se pubblicchi gli argomenti politici perché hai un interesse politico, questa frase esprime quanto poco credi in ciò che però dimostri di voler credere. Insomma, non voti e non esprimi a tue parole ciò che vuoi e pretendi invece che si indovina e si faccia in base a quel che si scopre? La politica non funziona così, non è un indovinello e nemmeno un gioco.

La politica è fatta di persone che esprimono desideri e opinioni e il tentativo di realizzare una struttura sociale utile a tutti. Ma mi ripeto. Puoi fare quel che vuoi, perché il boss delle tue azioni sei tu. Puoi credere o non credere nelle mie parole, ma non puoi dire che io non abbia tentato di comunicare ciò che penso.

Per me la storia si chiude per il momento qui. Se è volontà del forum che la sezione sia aperta, lo sarà, altrimenti resta chiusa. Se sarà aperta, io non parlerò delle mie opinioni, se è chiusa lo farò. Molto semplice, no?


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Mi meraviglio di te ... se pubblicchi gli argomenti politici perché hai un interesse politico, questa frase esprime quanto poco credi in ciò che però dimostri di voler credere. Insomma, non voti e non esprimi a tue parole ciò che vuoi e pretendi invece che si indovina e si faccia in base a quel che si scopre? La politica non funziona così, non è un indovinello e nemmeno un gioco.
> 
> La politica è fatta di persone che esprimono desideri e opinioni e il tentativo di realizzare una struttura sociale utile a tutti. Ma mi ripeto. Puoi fare quel che vuoi, perché il boss delle tue azioni sei tu. Puoi credere o non credere nelle mie parole, ma non puoi dire che io non abbia tentato di comunicare ciò che penso.
> 
> Per me la storia si chiude per il momento qui. Se è volontà del forum che la sezione sia aperta, lo sarà, altrimenti resta chiusa. Se sarà aperta, io non parlerò delle mie opinioni, se è chiusa lo farò. Molto semplice, no?



La differenza che c'e' fra te e me e', tu appartieni a quelli che alzano i muri, io a quelli che i muri li abbattono ... sei stato tu a voler chiudere questa sezione e mettere in mezzo sto sondaggio a porte chiuse :carneval: perche' non lo hai messo in chiaro/libero dove tutti possono leggere eh?


La mia opinione e' chiarissima, non ho bisogno del sondaggio.
.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> alla scadenza viene pubblicato automaticamente. Non sono visibili i risultati perché voglio che *ciascuno decida come meglio crede, non come credono gli altri*


interessante preoccupazione


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> interessante preoccupazione


 è la sindrome delle pecore


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> La differenza che c'e' fra te e me e', tu appartieni a quelli che alzano i muri, io a quelli che i muri li abbattono ... sei stato tu a voler chiudere questa sezione e mettere in mezzo sto sondaggio a porte chiuse :carneval: perche' non lo hai messo in chiaro/libero dove tutti possono leggere eh?
> 
> 
> La mia opinione e' chiarissima, non ho bisogno del sondaggio.
> .


Se veramente abbatti i muri, cerca di farlo in modo costruttivo. Se non vuoi dare una botta al muro, affari tuoi. E affari di coloro che lo fanno al posto tuo.

Al proposito ti vorrei far notare che di striscio ho notato un muro che hai alzato tu: "Arbeit macht frei".

Non è la censura che lamenti, ma l'impossibilità di scrivere di politica in un'area accessibile a *qualunque *pinco pallino, anche non iscritto, al forum. Non si tratta di censura, perché di fatto, per te (e gli iscritti) non cambia nulla: puoi scrivere quello che vuoi (e possono leggere).

Il ché mi fa pensare che gli articoli di politica non inserisci per noi, ma per un pubblico che proviene da altri siti. Visitatori che vedono su Google e Yahoo argomenti trattati da noi.

Visitatori con un interesse prevalentemente politico, che si trovano poi di fronte a un sito che si chiama Tradimento.net, dove si parla di tradimento coniugale e di coppia.

Vorrei un attimo immedesimare con una persona qualunque che viene qui perché ha trovato su Google un articolo. Lo legge, ma prima di rispondere dovrà iscriversi, e prima di questo analizza, da persona responsabile, la mission del forum. Lo trova incompatibile e se ne va, per sempre.

Io, come persona che si assume le responsabilità del proprio operato, trovo questa situazione insostenibile da un sito che vuole apparire serio. Immagino che vuoi che sia serio, no?

Se vuoi che sia aperta la sezione Politica a tutti, perché allora non ti sei mai scandalizzato più di tanto che sia chiuso il Priveé o Amore e Sesso? Possiamo anche aprirla tutta. Potremmo. Però poi magari qualcuno avrà qualcosa da ridire perché Google divulga tutto senza ritegno.

Vedi, la differenza non è così grande fra Politica e Amore e Sesso o Priveé. Sono aree dove la personale opinione ha un peso maggiore che in altre aree. Se però ritieni che la sezione Politica sia da tenere aperta, ti invito a dirlo, perché finora l'hai solo fatto intendere, o anche no


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2011)

*Che delusione che sei.*

URZ, sei uno sciocco.

Per me la questione finisce qui.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> URZ, sei uno sciocco.
> 
> Per me la questione finisce qui.


Mangerò più sale, allora


----------



## Daniele (5 Febbraio 2011)

La politica è una opinione personale, ho notato che solo le persone di sinistra tendono a sbandierare una loro condizione ogggettiva come se fosse un merito (non è ne un merito ne un demerito pensarla in un certo modo). C'è gente che sta zitta perchè reputa la sua visione personale da non esprimere in luogo pubblico  e visto che alle ultime elezioni chi era di sinistra e che sembra essere sempre presente ovunque (e quindi in maggioranza) ha dimostrato di essere non la maggioranza ma al massimo solo una metà della popolazione Italiana ci sarebbe da chiedersi...dove sono questi maledetti elettori di Berlusconi?
Nella analisi dei voti alcuni votano Berlusconi perchè è Berlusconi e io ne conosco (non mi piace il modo sinceramente), c'è chi usa questo voto come protesta versouna parte che lo ha deluso alquanto e c'è chi decide di volta in volta.
Stessa medesima analisi del voto esiste a sinistra, però bisogna contare che gli affezionati che votano a prescindere da chni votano è maggiore.
Siccome la politica si basa anche sul rispetto delle idee altrui a mio avviso la sezione privata per gli iscritti preserverebbe alcune persone dal divulgare pubblicamente quello che non vogliono pubblicare, mentre la sezione pubblca servirebbe solo come trampolino di lancio per un gioco diverso dalla opinione politica, cosa che scusa la cosa fin'pra  Marì tu hai fatto senza limiti. 
Giusto pubblicare le notizie politica ma è giusto rifarsi ad una agenzia di stampa (prima cosa) e pubblicarle tutte...questa è libera informazione, mentre fare una cernita diventa già una censura.


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2011)

http://tv.repubblica.it/spettacoli-e-cultura/i-no-dello-schermo-ecco-la-compilation/61441?video










​


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Giusto pubblicare le notizie politica ma è giusto rifarsi ad una agenzia di stampa (prima cosa) e pubblicarle tutte...questa è libera informazione, mentre fare una cernita diventa già una censura.


Come se le agenzie di stampa fossero oggettive... Daniele sai cosa c'è? Che siamo un popolo abituato alla dominazione, abituato a coltivare il proprio orticello e a non preoccuparsi di quello che succede fuori da casa nostra. E' faticoso informarsi.


----------



## Daniele (5 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Come se le agenzie di stampa fossero oggettive... Daniele sai cosa c'è? Che siamo un popolo abituato alla dominazione, abituato a coltivare il proprio orticello e a non preoccuparsi di quello che succede fuori da casa nostra. E' faticoso informarsi.


Mk, una agenzia di stampa sarà poco obiettiva, ma pensa alle notizie dei giornali che quindi passano per le mani dei giornalisti che per esperienza personale scrivono le cose tendendo a distorcere la realtà non di poco.


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mk, una agenzia di stampa sarà poco obiettiva, ma pensa alle notizie dei giornali che quindi passano per le mani dei giornalisti che per esperienza personale scrivono le cose tendendo a distorcere la realtà non di poco.


Non i giornalisti Daniele, la proprietà delle testate, e qualche volta, se si parla di giornali indipendenti, i direttori. Il giornalista vero dovrebbe scrivere quello che vede, secondo la propria visione certo, ma l'obiettività non è di questo mondo. Io e te possiamo leggere la stessa notizia e riportarla in modo diverso ad esempio. Non vuol dire che stiamo falsando il fatto ma che la nostra soggettività interviene comunque.


----------



## Daniele (5 Febbraio 2011)

Ma le testate si rifanno alle agenzie di stampa il più delle volte, ormai sono pochi i giornalisti che fanno seriamente quel lavoro. Mi ricordo anni fa un giornalista che scrisse di mio padre, dovette ritrattare tutto per non finire in tribunale e da allora scoprìì che i gironalisti vanno denunciati quasi sempre...solitamente scrivono balle.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Febbraio 2011)

Politica è dialogo e comunicazione. Quando manca il dialogo, la politica non fa più senso. Almeno io la vedo in questo modo.


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma le testate si rifanno alle agenzie di stampa il più delle volte, ormai sono pochi i giornalisti che fanno seriamente quel lavoro. *Mi ricordo anni fa un giornalista che scrisse di mio padre, dovette ritrattare tutto per non finire in tribunale e da allora scoprìì che i gironalisti vanno denunciati quasi sempre...solitamente scrivono balle.*


Daniele è inutile commentare.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> La politica è una opinione personale, ho notato che solo le persone di sinistra tendono a sbandierare una loro condizione ogggettiva come se fosse un merito (non è ne un merito ne un demerito pensarla in un certo modo). C'è gente che sta zitta perchè reputa la sua visione personale da non esprimere in luogo pubblico  e visto che alle ultime elezioni chi era di sinistra e che sembra essere sempre presente ovunque (e quindi in maggioranza) ha dimostrato di essere non la maggioranza ma al massimo solo una metà della popolazione Italiana ci sarebbe da chiedersi...dove sono questi maledetti elettori di Berlusconi?
> Nella analisi dei voti alcuni votano Berlusconi perchè è Berlusconi e io ne conosco (non mi piace il modo sinceramente), c'è chi usa questo voto come protesta versouna parte che lo ha deluso alquanto e c'è chi decide di volta in volta.
> Stessa medesima analisi del voto esiste a sinistra, però bisogna contare che gli affezionati che votano a prescindere da chni votano è maggiore.
> Siccome la politica si basa anche sul rispetto delle idee altrui a mio avviso la sezione privata per gli iscritti preserverebbe alcune persone dal divulgare pubblicamente quello che non vogliono pubblicare, mentre la sezione pubblca servirebbe solo come trampolino di lancio per un gioco diverso dalla opinione politica, cosa che scusa la cosa fin'pra  Marì tu hai fatto senza limiti.
> Giusto pubblicare le notizie politica ma è giusto rifarsi ad una agenzia di stampa (prima cosa) e pubblicarle tutte...questa è libera informazione, mentre fare una cernita diventa già una censura.


Ma mio caro le persone di sinistra sono fatte tutte in un certo modo eh?...
Io mi diverto un mondo quando mi dicono...sei di sinistra?
No finiano...sempre stato di destra...qualcosa di ridire?
Allora loro usano il termine "FASCISTA" con disprezzo...o leghista con disprezzo...
Ma quelli che usano la politica in quella maniera lì, dimostrano solo la loro ignoranza eh?
Si vero Marì, non ha molto rispetto di chi è diverso da lei, o che la pensa in maniera diversa,
Per me è stata molto offensiva con il post con Benedetto XVI, con il volto da Hitler, e peggio ancora con quel post ( che per fortuna è stato tolto) con la foto del campo di auswitz...veramente ignobile.
Poi lei appunto ha il suo concetto di schiettezza...e deve sempre andare bene a tutti...
Allora anch'io per schiettezza potrei scrivere cose che possono essere molto offensive per gli altri no?
E poi dire...sono fatto così sono schietto...
Per me la sezione politica sta bene nascosta.
Anche perchè questo non è un forum dove si discute di politica.
Magari a tante persone la politica, proprio non interessa...


----------



## xfactor (7 Febbraio 2011)

la mia opinione è .........non condivido uno spazio dedicato alla politica.


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> *Politica è dialogo e comunicazione. Quando manca il dialogo, la politica non fa più senso. Almeno io la vedo in questo modo*.


non solo in politica.
 ti condivido e mi stupisco ancor di più di certe tue scelte dittatoriali


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2011)

Io ricordo "chiaramente" queste parole: "*Non siamo certi cosa faremo senza di Voi, ma ci adegueremo. Ormai i poli si stanno sciogliendo, e così scriveremo l'ultimo libro della Trilogia di Tradimento.net: Era Glaciale III. Con il senno del poi faremo poco, ma bene.*"

tratto da:
http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1580


Altro che "poco, ma bene"  direi: niente, e male" ... siamo tornati indietro di anni, anni e anni.


PS su 4 pagine 34 articoli/3d aperti da me  ... perfino le vignette ed altri 3d innocenti sono stati rinchiusi nello stanzino  .


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non solo in politica.
> ti condivido e mi stupisco ancor di più di certe tue scelte dittatoriali


Ma mia cara...
Scelte che a te, e a pochissime altre persone, appaiono tali.
Invece a me sembrano scelte dettate dal...qua oramai non c'è altro da fare.
Appunto per dare un segnale forte sulle cose che non andavano affatto bene.

Senti cocchina...

CHI scriveva qui dentro...
O ti va bene così o aria?
Admin?

O un manipolo di utenti?

Adesso FINALMENTE...è lui che dice:
Signori miei questo forum è mio.
Questo forum è fatto così e cosà.
Ha queste finalità qui.

Se non ci vuoi stare, io non so proprio che cosa farci.

Le polemiche vanno stroncate sul nascere.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io ricordo "chiaramente" queste parole: "*Non siamo certi cosa faremo senza di Voi, ma ci adegueremo. Ormai i poli si stanno sciogliendo, e così scriveremo l'ultimo libro della Trilogia di Tradimento.net: Era Glaciale III. Con il senno del poi faremo poco, ma bene.*"
> 
> tratto da:
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1580
> ...


Questa è solo la tua opinione.
Parla al singolare e per te.
Direi che sono finiti i monopoli, di qualsiasi natura.
Fare un bel forum, non è fare il forum che piace a donna Marì.
Ma non ti entrerà MAI nella testa: quel vivi e lascia vivere.


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mia cara...
> Scelte che a te, e a pochissime altre persone, appaiono tali.
> Invece a me sembrano scelte dettate dal...qua oramai non c'è altro da fare.
> Appunto per dare un segnale forte sulle cose che non andavano affatto bene.
> ...


 evita.
sul resto hai facoltà di pensarla diversamente


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> evita.
> sul resto hai facoltà di pensarla diversamente


Si ma comincio ad essere davvero stufo del tuo continuare a piantare la gocciolina. Sei molto fine nella provocazione. E non mi piace per niente.
Perchè non sono uno stupido.
E neanche Admin lo è.
Quindi o ci stai al nuovo corso degli eventi, o remi contro.
E sta roba non mi piace.
Non apprezzo per niente il tuo velato tentativo di fare in modo che "la si pensi in un certo modo".
Questo è davvero un limite pesantissimo.
E dato che sei una donna intelligente...sai che non sono insensibile.
Quei tempi e vezzi: SONO FINITI.


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma comincio ad essere davvero stufo del tuo continuare a piantare la gocciolina. Sei molto fine nella provocazione. E non mi piace per niente.
> Perchè non sono uno stupido.
> E neanche Admin lo è.
> Quindi o ci stai al nuovo corso degli eventi, o remi contro.
> ...


come no:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> come no:mrgreen:


:confuso:

:uhoh:

admin s'è fatto il portavoce?

in molte amministrazioni il portavoce del capo è in realtà la sua amante :carneval:

qualunque cazzata dica non viene mai smentita altrimenti non glie la dà :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2011)

*Chiarisco*



Mari' ha detto:


> Io ricordo "chiaramente" queste parole: "*Non siamo certi cosa faremo senza di Voi, ma ci adegueremo. Ormai i poli si stanno sciogliendo, e così scriveremo l'ultimo libro della Trilogia di Tradimento.net: Era Glaciale III. Con il senno del poi faremo poco, ma bene.*"
> 
> tratto da:
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1580
> ...


Quelle parole le aveva scritte ADMIN, non ho fatto altro che riportarle, oltre al link dove tutto e verificabile ... mentre quello in grassetto blu E' la Mia Opinione, punto.


PS io parlo e scrivo SEMPRE per me.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quelle parole le aveva scritte ADMIN, non ho fatto altro che riportarle, oltre al link dove tutto e verificabile ... mentre quello in grassetto blu E' la Mia Opinione, punto.
> 
> 
> PS io parlo e scrivo SEMPRE per me.


scusa, ma l'epurazione cui tu hai comunque plaudito, perchè avrebbe dovuto riflettersi positivamente sul rilievo attribuito ai 3d in "libero"? 

sono state estromesse persone valide con scuse pazzesche
non è che questo potesse apparire come un viatico per "aperture" di altro genere, a mio parere

lo dico senza alcun intento polemico
per capire


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scusa, ma l'epurazione cui tu hai comunque plaudito, perchè avrebbe dovuto riflettersi positivamente sul rilievo attribuito ai 3d in "libero"?
> 
> sono state estromesse persone valide *Che la facevano un po da padroncine ... purtoppo l'errore si sta ripetendo.* con scuse pazzesche
> non è che questo potesse apparire come un viatico per *"aperture" di altro genere*, a mio parere
> ...


Da quel che ho capito io era di allargare il forum, non solo traditi e traditori , ricco di tanti argomenti, come pian piano si stava iniziando ... invece da quel che sto vedendo mi si e' ristretto il forum ... qua o si parla di corna e festini o si e' fuori, e' chiaro? ... poi noto con sommo dispiacere che ora c'e' anche il "buttafuori" al quale io non rispondo, se non per mandarlo al suo paese.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Da quel che ho capito io era di allargare il forum, non solo traditi e traditori , ricco di tanti argomenti, come pian piano si stava iniziando ... invece da quel che sto vedendo mi si e' ristretto il forum ... qua o si parla di *corna e festini* o si e' fuori, e' chiaro? ... poi noto con sommo dispiacere che ora c'e' anche il "buttafuori" al quale io non rispondo, se non per mandarlo al suo paese.


ecco, i festini (peraltro più favoleggiati che reali)

prima non se ne parlava

vedi che l'allargamento c'è stato? 

mi stupisco che non avessi immaginato il trend
evidentemente sei più fiduciosa di me
o forse sei stata più interessata a ottenere il bando di chi ti disturbava che accorta alle dinamiche in atto


----------



## MK (7 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma comincio ad essere davvero stufo del tuo continuare a piantare la gocciolina. Sei molto fine nella provocazione. E non mi piace per niente.
> Perchè non sono uno stupido.
> E neanche Admin lo è.
> Quindi o ci stai al nuovo corso degli eventi, o remi contro.
> ...


Ciò non toglie che dare della "cocchina" a una donna è offensivo. Si torna sempre al solito discorso. RISPETTO degli esseri umani in quanto tali.


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ciò non toglie che dare della "cocchina" a una donna è offensivo. Si torna sempre al solito discorso. RISPETTO degli esseri umani in quanto tali.


 comunque lo capisco. sono solo una dea:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ecco, i festini (peraltro più favoleggiati che reali)
> 
> prima non se ne parlava
> 
> ...


Cara  io sono andata via parecchie volte e, alcune volte sono stata invitata a ritornare :mrgreen: mica ci devo essere per forza ... partecipo molto meno di prima perche' non mi piace come sta andando il forum, per niente ... una cosa e' certa, io articoli di vita politica, di cronaca e altro non li postero' finche' non si cambia aria.


Se al sommo ADMIN va ben cosi, posso solo prenderne atto.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quelle parole le aveva scritte ADMIN, non ho fatto altro che riportarle, oltre al link dove tutto e verificabile ... mentre quello in grassetto blu E' la Mia Opinione, punto.
> 
> 
> PS io parlo e scrivo SEMPRE per me.


Perchè allora dici SIAMO tornati indietro?
Non hai fatto un post chiaro...non mi piacciono per niente le persone...che parlano in prima persona plurale...per niente...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scusa, ma l'epurazione cui tu hai comunque plaudito, perchè avrebbe dovuto riflettersi positivamente sul rilievo attribuito ai 3d in "libero"?
> 
> sono state estromesse persone valide con scuse pazzesche
> non è che questo potesse apparire come un viatico per "aperture" di altro genere, a mio parere
> ...


Ma non ero in ignore mia cara?
Io non ho affatto plaudito.
Fui NEUTRALE.
Non so di che epurazione parli.
Tu e altre due persone usate termini molto offensivi.
Epurazione? Dittatura?

E ti ricordo...chiedi al papero...
Che le persone che vollero tornare sono tornate.

Anche tu non hai votato nè per a, nè per b, non ti schierasti e non ti è successo nulla.

Se ben ricordi...io ero indifferente, sia al sondaggio, e sia al suo esito.

Ma alcune di quelle persone scrissero anche cose abominevoli.
( Che ovviamente, dato che erano tue amichette, tu non hai letto eh?).:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cara  io sono andata via parecchie volte e, alcune volte sono stata invitata a ritornare :mrgreen: mica ci devo essere per forza ... partecipo molto meno di prima perche' non mi piace come sta andando il forum, per niente ... una cosa e' certa, io articoli di vita politica, di cronaca e altro non li postero' finche' non si cambia aria.
> 
> 
> Se al sommo ADMIN va ben cosi, posso solo prenderne atto.


Ma Marì...guarda eh?
Il tuo 3d dove parli di cosa fareste se venite beccati...è stato un successone...no?
Proprio tu mi facevi notare che postavo troppa roba di musica...
Admin ha solo cercato di far capire...che il forum ha un tema...ed è già tanto se c'è una sezione di forum libero.

Io posterei post politici, e aggiungo provocatoriamente politici, su forum dedicati a certe problematiche eh?

Secondo me, fai bene a non postare quei post...
Anzi, guarda, prova a vedere su tutto quello che hai postato in termini di 3d, quali hanno avuto più visite e risposte eh?

Allora perchè io non potrei postare 3d che parlano che so...dei contratti e delle offerte dell'Enelgas?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Da quel che ho capito io era di allargare il forum, non solo traditi e traditori , ricco di tanti argomenti, come pian piano si stava iniziando ... invece da quel che sto vedendo mi si e' ristretto il forum ... qua o si parla di corna e festini o si e' fuori, e' chiaro? ... poi noto con sommo dispiacere che ora c'e' anche il "buttafuori" al quale io non rispondo, se non per mandarlo al suo paese.


Allora mi dispiace ma hai capito proprio male.
Mi pareva che si dovesse costruire il confronto tra traditi e traditori, come sta scritto no?
Mi pareva che lo sforzo massimo fosse che tutti potessero sentirsi liberi e soprattutto TUTELATI, nel poter scrivere.
Ti si è ristretto?
Ma Marì questo forum, non è una tua creatura eh?
Mi pare invece che i problemi di coppia e altre questioni siano affrontate in maniera migliore, grazie all'apporto delle new entry ( alle quali, scusa, la franchezza, non interessano nè le storie degli utenti storici, nè le beghe pricvate tra vari utenti).

Sul buttafuori...non so di cosa tu stia parlando...
E voglio sperare che non sia un frutto dei tuo studi e delle tue investigazioni.

Nessuno ti ha buttato fuori.
O sbaglio?
Sei tu quella che se ne va, e poi chiede di tornare...
O sbaglio?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ciò non toglie che dare della "cocchina" a una donna è offensivo. Si torna sempre al solito discorso. RISPETTO degli esseri umani in quanto tali.


Oh carina, non lo reputo offensivo...sono un simpaticone...schietto...è lo spirito veneto...qua dai bevemo un goto assieme..eh?

Già rispetto degli esseri umani?
In quanto PERSONE.


----------



## MK (7 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh carina, non lo reputo offensivo...sono un simpaticone...schietto...è lo spirito veneto...qua dai bevemo un goto assieme..eh?
> 
> Già rispetto degli esseri umani?
> In quanto PERSONE.


Anche carina non mi piace. Esseri umani in quanto persone sì. Non uomini o donne. Spiegami perchè non dai del cocchino o del carino a Lothar ad esempio? Anche Silvio fa e dice certe cose per fare il simpaticone. Allora?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Anche carina non mi piace. Esseri umani in quanto persone sì. Non uomini o donne. Spiegami perchè non dai del cocchino o del carino a Lothar ad esempio? Anche Silvio fa e dice certe cose per fare il simpaticone. Allora?


Silvio chi?
Non seguo certe dinamiche...

Non do del cocchino a Lothar...perchè...ehm...non lo percepisco che so con gli occhi di un omosessuale eh? Ma se vuoi dico a Lothar...ehi vecchio porco...son qua...tra porconi se se intende...e vedrai che lui non si offende...

MK...ti stai come dire...diventando acidina...
Lascia correre no?
Torna ai tuoi grandi temi sull'affetività...

Lascia in pace Silvio...che ti cambia?


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2011)

*Pe mancanza d'uommene se fanno i ciucce cape e casa.

*(Per mancanza di uomini si nominano gli asini capi di casa.)


E proprio vero! 

Peccato, si poteva fare un bel forum. :blu:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ......


sul tuo blu:

no affatto, ma questo non cambia la sostanza


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sul tuo blu:
> 
> no affatto, ma questo non cambia la sostanza



Opinioni ... *Le opinioni sono come il buco del culo: tutti ne hanno  uno.* ( Mike Dirnt )


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Opinioni ... *Le opinioni sono come il buco del culo: tutti ne hanno uno.* ( Mike Dirnt )


legittimo

ma se lo hanno tutti perchè avallare chi ha inteso chiudere quello di qualcuno


ma la mia è pura accademia

e parlare con chi ha il tuo campionario di abusate frasi fatte e citazioni lascia il tempo che trova


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> legittimo
> 
> ma se lo hanno tutti perchè avallare chi ha inteso chiudere quello di qualcuno
> 
> ...


Guai a non essere ironici, pensavo tu lo fossi.


Sia chiara una cosa ... non me ne fotte un tubo della fine di questo forum oggi come oggi, appunto non e' mio ... pensavo che le opinioni delle/degli utenti valessero qualcosa, ed invece non valgono nada.

E questo e' tutto.


----------



## MK (7 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Silvio chi?
> Non seguo certe dinamiche...
> 
> Non do del cocchino a Lothar...perchè...ehm...non lo percepisco che so con gli occhi di un omosessuale eh? Ma se vuoi dico a Lothar...ehi vecchio porco...son qua...tra porconi se se intende...e vedrai che lui non si offende...
> ...


Ancora... acidino lo diresti a un uomo? No vero? Mi cambia Conte, mi cambia. Io sono donna e madre di una figlia femmina. E voglio desidero auspico un mondo dove nessuno si permetterà più di dire a una donna "sei seduta sulla tua fortuna". Come se oltre a quello (quella ) una donna non avesse significato. Te lo ripeto da un po', i tempi sono cambiati e cambieranno sempre di più. E chi resta indietro troverà sempre meno giochini coi quali distrarsi.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ancora... acidino lo diresti a un uomo? No vero? Mi cambia Conte, mi cambia. Io sono donna e madre di una figlia femmina. E voglio desidero auspico un mondo dove nessuno si permetterà più di dire a una donna "sei seduta sulla tua fortuna". Come se oltre a quello (quella ) una donna non avesse significato. Te lo ripeto da un po', i tempi sono cambiati e cambieranno sempre di più. E chi resta indietro troverà sempre meno giochini coi quali distrarsi.


Lo so.
CHi ti ha parlato della Svezia?
Ma sai con chi stai parlando? EH?
Sai tu quanto io ho lavorato nel mio piccolo per "modernizzare" le mie paesane eh?
Me n'è venuta in mente un'altra...
Immaginami da giovanissimo...che faccio leggere un libro ad una ragazza...sui metodi anticoncezionali...dai su...
Ti sembro il tipo da dire ad una sei seduta sulla tua fortuna?
Concordo eh sui giochini...


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Pe mancanza d'uommene se fanno i ciucce cape e casa.
> 
> *(Per mancanza di uomini si nominano gli asini capi di casa.)
> 
> ...





*07/02/2011 22:32          

Trovo questo post molto offensivo verso tutti gli utenti. 
Mi dispiace Marì*


.

Non ha importanza chi me lo ha donato questo rubino.

Fa capire quanto e' provinciale e limitato/a l'autore/trice ... povero/a te.


Persa na cricca :mrgreen: se ne e' formata un'altra.




Basta che l'ADMIN e' felice, sereno, soddisfatto e' tranquillo 





​


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma comincio ad essere davvero stufo del tuo continuare a *piantare la gocciolina*. Sei molto fine nella provocazione. E non mi piace per niente.
> Perchè non sono uno stupido.
> E neanche Admin lo è.
> Quindi o ci stai al nuovo corso degli eventi, o remi contro.
> ...


 ... parli di quella al naso? :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ... parli di quella al naso? :rotfl:


Ma sai no quando sei lì che dormi...e c'è quel plin..plin nella notte che ti ricorda quel rubinetto chiuso male...da chiudere completamente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Anche carina non mi piace. Esseri umani in quanto persone sì. Non uomini o donne. *Spiegami perchè non dai del cocchino o del carino a Lothar ad esempio? *Anche Silvio fa e dice certe cose per fare il simpaticone. Allora?


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sai no quando sei lì che dormi...e c'è quel plin..plin nella notte che ti ricorda quel rubinetto chiuso male*...da chiudere completamente...*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 ma sei tu l'idraulico o l'admin?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sei tu l'idraulico o l'admin?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJKvWt-6udY


----------



## minnie (11 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cara  io sono andata via parecchie volte e, alcune volte sono stata invitata a ritornare :mrgreen: mica ci devo essere per forza ... partecipo molto meno di prima perche' non mi piace come sta andando il forum, per niente ... una cosa e' certa, io articoli di vita politica, di cronaca e altro non li postero' finche' non si cambia aria.
> 
> 
> Se al sommo ADMIN va ben cosi, posso solo prenderne atto.


 
Ma si può parlare anche stando su posizioni contrapposte, no? Se non si diventa offensivi o volgari. 
In una comunità reale o virtuale che sia non si possono avere (e grazie a Dio!) tutti le stesse opinioni.
Io rispetto le tue, anche se non le condivido in tutto. E nonostante spesso non le condivida alcune tue opinioni mi hanno fatto riflettere e ho visto alcune cose da un punto di vista che prima non avevo considerato.
Lo scopo di un'area dedicata alla politica è proprio la contrapposizione delle opinioni, non il cercare consensi alle proprie, no?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Ma si può parlare anche stando su posizioni contrapposte, no? Se non si diventa offensivi o volgari.
> In una comunità reale o virtuale che sia non si possono avere (e grazie a Dio!) tutti le stesse opinioni.
> Io rispetto le tue, anche se non le condivido in tutto. E nonostante spesso non le condivida alcune tue opinioni mi hanno fatto riflettere e ho visto alcune cose da un punto di vista che prima non avevo considerato.
> Lo scopo di un'area dedicata alla politica è proprio la contrapposizione delle opinioni, non il cercare consensi alle proprie, no?


Brava.
E' che non tutte le persone hanno questa intelligenza eh? O apertura mentale o consapevolezza...
Come sempre accade...


----------

